# NAR 2007 Eos Maintenance Schedule (2.0 TFSI and 3.2 engines)



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Hello All:
Here is the 2007 Maintenance schedule for North American Market Volkswagen products that are equipped with the 2.0 TFSI engine and 3.2 engine. Note that VW of America publishes maintenance schedules by engine type, not by vehicle type. Vehicle specific tasks, such as checking the roof on the Eos, are embedded in the schedule. This means that you might see certain tasks in the list that are not applicable to an Eos, for example, clutch service requirements or pollen filter requirements.
This schedule is specific to the NAR (North American Region), where vehicles are on 'hard time' service schedules. It is not applicable outside of North America in markets where a flexible service interval is followed. This document should exactly match what is written in the 'maintenance' booklet that is inside the Owner Manual package.
I would appreciate it if someone would double-triple check that I have included the correct engine descriptions.
Michael


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: NAR 2007 Eos Maintenance Schedule (PanEuropean)*

The tire pressure sensors are now considered a consumable part?


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: NAR 2007 Eos Maintenance Schedule (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

I would assume the batteries die. That's an expensive one isn't it. Aren't they at least $100 each


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: NAR 2007 Eos Maintenance Schedule (PanEuropean)*

Interesting - the timing belt change interval is now 120,000 miles instead of 100,000.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: NAR 2007 Eos Maintenance Schedule (owr084)*


_Quote, originally posted by *owr084* »_Interesting - the timing belt change interval is now 120,000 miles instead of 100,000.

I don't see any listing for a timing belt.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: NAR 2007 Eos Maintenance Schedule (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_The tire pressure sensors are now considered a consumable part?

They are a 'life limited' part. Each sensor has an expiration date that is written into the firmware of the sensor. The expiration date is the manufacturer's best guess of how long the battery will last. The sensor will continue to function beyond the expiration date if the battery still has some life in it, however, it is recommended that the sensor be replaced once it time-expires.
It's kind of like brake fluid changes - the brake fluid has a two year life, the brakes won't suddenly stop working when the 25th month begins, but it is best practice to replace the fluid at the end of its life limit.
Here in Europe, there is a 4 year life limit on winter tires, regardless of tread depth. I don't think that limit is observed in North America.
Michael


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

michael in us there isnt any restirctions on passanger tire tread depth, there is on commercial trucks none on cars , this is land of the free, there might be a shelf life" as to if the dealer can sell a old tire? i can run my harley with cords hangin out if that trips my trigger ha


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (minnvw)*

Always has amazed me that in CA they check for emissions but don't care if you have bald tires or no brakes...


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (minnvw)*

Vehicle inspections are on a state-by-state basis (except for commercial truckers, who drive inter-state and are federally regulated)
NC *does* check tires as part of the safety inspection. All passenger vehicles less than 35 years old must have the safety inspection (cost $9.25 yearly), and all gas-powered, non-motorcycles less than 25 years old must have the emissions testing (in a list of counties in NC, becoming most of them I think). I believe that there is an exemption for new vehicles less than some age, after their first test, on the basis that not much can have gone wrong yet-- I am not sure about this however, because all of my other VWs are more than 25 years old!







(and most of them are more than 35, although meeting safety requirements anyway)
I think that the limit in NC for tire tread depth is no less than 1/16" (or is it 1/8" ?)
People have told me that an easy check is to use a US penny-- the tread depth should be no less than enough to reach the top of Lincoln's head if you place it in upside down. (ie. put the top of the penny in the tread, should go to the top of the head AND MORE)
Here are the NC safety inspection items:
Inspection items include:
* brakes
* lights
* horns
* steering mechanism
* windshield wipers 
* turn signals
* tires
* rear view mirrors
* exhaust system
* window tint 
NOTE: they are supposed to raise the car and visually inspect brake hoses, as well as move the car into the bay and use the brakes. "Exhaust system" here means only to check for big holes, NOT emissions test.
I believe that the exemption for 35years or older is on the basis that such cars are collectibles which are maintained above normal levels and not used much-- therefore forcing them to spend time waiting for a station to get to their car for a non-technical checkup does not do much to serve the public interest. Such vehicles are _still_ required to be safe-- you can still get pulled for having a taillight out! (which is why I like to carry spare bulbs)
William


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

william, thank you for that information, i see iwas totally wrong thinking no inspections for pasenger cars ty Doug


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_Vehicle inspections are on a state-by-state basis...

I think it is much the same in Canada as well - motor vehicles are regulated provincially, although the compliance standards and safety standards are set federally.
In the province I live in (Ontario), the government seems to have taken a fairly sensible approach to things - once the car gets past a certain age (3 years from first registration, I think) you have to take it to an approved facility to have a dynamometer test done. The test is primarily aimed at emission compliance, although if some other very obvious safety defect is found, the car will fail the test. Once you get started in the testing cycle at 3 years from new, you have to have a test carried out every 24 months. The test costs about $40 or so.
I'm off the hook - I have a four wheel drive car, and there are no four wheel drive dynamometers at the testing centers...







So, as long as I don't pull in with a muffler dragging, I guess I pass.
Michael


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Just a point of interest, Alberta has no inspection requirements on passenger vehicles, unless you are registering a vehicle brought in from out of province/country.
I assume in part because of the affluence enjoyed here, we have a fairly low percentage of "old beaters" on the road, but every once in while you will see something rolling down the highway with a cloud of blue smoke behind, and the fenders flapping in the wind.
Personally, I think _reasonable_ inspection requirements should be introduced here in the interest of public safety. Realistically though, they would probably have a heck of time trying to staff inspection facilities right now anyway.
Kevin










_Modified by just4fun at 8:34 PM 1-14-2007_


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: NAR 2007 Eos Maintenance Schedule (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_
I don't see any listing for a timing belt.









I'm guessing you are referring to the 3.2l?


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: NAR 2007 Eos Maintenance Schedule (owr084)*


_Quote, originally posted by *owr084* »_
I'm guessing you are referring to the 3.2l?

Last item on the list for the 2.0T, Timing Belt and Tensioner Roller, 120K miles.
Kevin


----------



## whobboo (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: NAR 2007 Eos Maintenance Schedule (PanEuropean)*

Can you post one of these for the 2008 EOS?
Thanks


----------



## PaulZooms (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: NAR 2007 Eos Maintenance Schedule (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_
Last item on the list for the 2.0T, Timing Belt and Tensioner Roller, 120K miles.
Kevin









I just got an owners manual update page that specifies a timing belt replacement at 110K miles. Hmmm... Must have had too many going between 110 and 120K.


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: NAR 2007 Eos Maintenance Schedule (PaulZooms)*

add "B" cam followers to the list of things to check








an "A" 85,000 miles








a hardened "B" at 53,000 miles









http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4165431


----------



## iGen3 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: NAR 2007 Eos Maintenance Schedule (just-jean)*

yep, those are my thumbs. check your cam followers 2.0 T FSI folks...before warranty is up...








thanks for spreading the word, sis.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: NAR 2007 Eos Maintenance Schedule (iGen3)*

Yep, this and the A/C is the reason I got an extended warranty http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
This really is an embarrassment to VW. It doesn't say a thing to "German Engineering". I wonder if there's a work around. If VW doesn't want to fix the problem the right way (retrofitting a roller follower) what about replacing the HP fuel pump with an electric. Just remove and cap off the old pump. No clue if anyone makes a HP electric fuel pump. Seems doable.


----------

